# WINTEC SADDLES AND GULLET SYSTEM



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I too had a wintec with the gullet sizing. I never had trouble with the wrong size but the screws that hold them in did start to come apart. I finally had to put washer in to hold the screws in place. Guess this wasn't just an isolated thing like I thought.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Good to know! I got one recently. It does fit my horse well (she has weird weathers), but in fact I shouldn't go with changable gullet, but just an older version (as it fits her well with medium).


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a collegiate with the easy change gullet system. The gullet is a pain in the butt to change, but the screws have held up fine. I have a wide, which is purple I think. I have noticed however, that the colors and gullets vary now. There are several types of easy change gullet systems, which all look the same, so be careful about that.

As far as the saddle and gullet problem you are having, it may be the wintec...I don't like wintecs, because they are synthetic, and don't hold up as well.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, I've changed the gullet in my saddle once already, from red to black. Yes, I think you have to have the special "Wide" saddle in order to use the wide gullets. Sorry, but thats kind of a look ahead thing, and boy, do I forget to do that alot! Maybe you can re-sell the saddle, at least for about what you bought it for, and, see if you can get the saddle you need used.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I had a wintec saddle once, and I will NEVER own one again...


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Did you be sure to get the skrews thru the holes, and then tighten both properly using a hexagonal key and skrew driver?? And are you sure that you didnt cross thread as you tightened the screws, or that you didnt tighten it entirely on one side before starting to tighten the other?? All these things are basic hardware knowledge, all could cause the saddle to become damaged, and none are the responsibility of wintec.

Also, did you use the proper screws, and were they coated with the protective lubricant??

I cant see that the gullet could change color after use. I could understand that the color could fade, but that doesnt add up to what you have described. If you used a gullet of a different brand, or one of the wintecs that arent recomended for your saddle, it is negligence on your part.

Ive used many wintec products. My Isabel has been changed to both extemes, from the extra wide white my mare uses, down to a yellow to suit a tbred dressage horse for state, and then back up again to white for my girl, without any damage to the saddle.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I own a Winter for training purpose with my young horses. I use it until I know they are going under saddle smoothly enough I wont wreck my good saddle.

The Wintec gullet system is a pain to change. It takes AT LEAST 2 people to change it and you have to be careful when you do do it, that you don't wreck the screws.

I wouldnt get one again for that reason.


----------

